

The benefits of a colors specific style sheet - hellyeahdude
http://hellyeahdude.com/articles/the-benefits-of-a-colors-specific-style-sheet/
Nifty little trick.
======
Jem
From the article: "For this example, we can see that I have an orange color
for when a user hovers over a link. If I ever wanted to change that, I would
just open up the colors.css file, change the color, re-upload and boom!"

...but what's the difference between doing that, and opening a single
stylesheet and changing the colour, re-upload and boom?

Having different stylesheets for every little thing just means more
unnecessary requests to the server.

